# No Yarn Stores in Sioux City, Ia.



## mollybygolly (Apr 15, 2011)

Any kp's in the Sioux City area. Am here working for awhile and going through withdrawals because there is no one to share my knitting or crocheting with. Don't know how long I will be here but maybe we could meet????


----------



## carias (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't help you, but feel your pain. There's nothing here either, I have to go several towns over, which is an hour plus away. I have family in Miami, so when I'm there.....it's a yarn frenzy for me.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

carias said:


> Can't help you, but feel your pain. There's nothing here either, I have to go several towns over, which is an hour plus away. I have family in Miami, so when I'm there.....it's a yarn frenzy for me.


You both can but yarn on line, there are some great sites to do so, free shipping some of them and, why not start your own group? maybe at a nice coffee shop or at a mall, speak with some owners and see if they will agree to allowing you to post signs or pass out flyers and get a group going.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Hi....isn't there at least a Joanne's there? I thought there was one in one of the malls. Not from Sioux City but have visited there often...daughter went to Morningside College and then bought a house over there.


----------



## Joya (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm from the area but now a Winter Texan. Try Hobby Lobby for yarn.


----------



## mollybygolly (Apr 15, 2011)

Am only here for another couple of days or I would. Buying yarn online is just not the same as having live people to talk to and yarn to pet, know what I mean??? I love those socks in your avatar, do you have a pattern for them? Thanks.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

mollybygolly said:


> Am only here for another couple of days or I would. Buying yarn online is just not the same as having live people to talk to and yarn to pet, know what I mean??? I love those socks in your avatar, do you have a pattern for them? Thanks.


I don't have a pattern since I was just playing with two left over yarns, none of them enough to make two of anything, but I will try to write it soon and share it. Safe return home, and I hope you get near a yarn store soon, I know what you mean by petting yarn and talking to people.


----------



## levsgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes, ma'am, I'm in the same boat. Gotta go at least an 80-mile round trip to get yarn so I order a lot from Herrschner's (SP??). Google them. They have good prices and sales and free shipping sometimes. Good kits. There are a lot of places you can try. It's a bummer and if I were younger I'd get my own store going here in town. There are lots of knitters but no stores. Start your own little knitting club. Put an ad in your local paper; you'll be surprised at the response. Good luck. Michelle in Texas :-D


----------



## mzclickityclick (Nov 1, 2011)

I wish there was a group that met in my area as well... Miss not getting together chatting as you worked on projects. not the same knitting or crocheting by yourself...


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

A church friend of mine wanted to learn to knit., so I put an announcement in the bulletin to see if anyone else was interested. We have been meeting once a week since September. So far, there are only three of us but we enjoy our time together.


----------



## horstbre (Mar 18, 2012)

I just read your note. I, too, would like to sit with a group and knit. I've taken it up just recently after many years of watching my skilled mom. Now I have no one to help me or to talk with regarding knitting. Sadly there are no stores in Sioux City. But - if I win the lottery - there will be a very large store. snicker, snicker. If you are still here, please email me. Perhaps we could set a time to meet and you could teach me more.
Brenda


----------



## horstbre (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## treadlelady (Aug 15, 2011)

Ha ha ...i am laughing at myself since i just found this message and realize the date is LOOOOOOOOOOONG time ago.....ha ha ah...
well i live in sioux falls and there is 2 good spots here and wanted you to come to see them. 
margaret....


----------

